# I'm not a fan of Hislop but...



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Very interesting. I wonder what actually comes out of these meetings? Do they change their ways? I would love to see there be no party whip whatsoever and that MP's go back to their constituents for guidance before voting takes place. Would not have been possible in the past but with modern technology they could set up an electronic system whereby constituents tell MP's which way they would like them to vote. Not going to happen because they think we are all too stupid to understand.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think he is great probably because I appreciate his humour.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I think he is great probably because I appreciate his humour.
> 
> Ray.


I like him because he doesn't like Boris as PM and not afraid to say so, he used to take the rise out of BJ on Have I Got News for you.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Hislop, good and funny man.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I do like the way he takes no prisoners.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

For me Hislop represents what Britain should be about.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> I do like the way he takes no prisoners.


This is my favourite, he demolished Priti Patel's argument for the death penalty with a humorous rapier like thrust.






Terry


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

dghr272 said:


> This is my favourite, he demolished Priti Patel's argument for the death penalty with a humorous rapier like thrust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not being `over there´ I don´t know much about her, but now I have seen and heard her, how the devil did she get into the cabinet, seems to me she likes to argue for the sake of argument not to reach a conclusion.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Not being `over there´ I don´t know much about her, but now I have seen and heard her, how the devil did she get into the cabinet, seems to me she likes to argue for the sake of argument not to reach a conclusion.


The simple answer to your question applies to all of those that got or get a Johnson Cabinet job, they had to sign an undertaking to support him. Any MP expressing anti Johnson sentiments were kicked out of the Tory party.

It really speaks volumes that she has one of the top jobs to the really shallow gene pool in the Cabinet room.

Terry


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah, revenge is what we want. Lots of it. None of yer justice rubbish.

Ray.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hislop for PM?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Barry Cryer, another great Englishman.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Barry Cryer, another great Englishman.


Too late for him to be PM Alan :crying: I assume you heard a recording of him on R4 this morning.


----------

